# Flies



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter lives out in the countryside surrounded by grape vines and that might be the reason... at the moment she is going crazy with flies. They have sprayed, used papers, fly traps etc but nothing seems to work any suggestions?
Thanks..


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter lives out in the countryside surrounded by grape vines and that might be the reason... at the moment she is going crazy with flies. They have sprayed, used papers, fly traps etc but nothing seems to work any suggestions?
> Thanks..


Yes! Get Steve Hall to move in! Flies are attracted to him like a fermenting turd!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

xtreme said:


> yes! Get steve hall to move in! Flies are attracted to him like a fermenting turd!


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


now that's funny...

oh, I see, you have to message before you can use icons.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Give each member of the family a fly swat and have competitions. We did it on holiday once in a campsite near Guardamar. It was hilarious and the fly population definitely went down


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And that's another person who isn't posting any more - bugs - What happened to him/ her/ them??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We are talking millions of flies, and they already have those tennis racket with a zing killers lol
It really is a problem, one of the ratings on their property mentioned the flies!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> We are talking millions of flies, and they already have those tennis racket with a zing killers lol
> It really is a problem, one of the ratings on their property mentioned the flies!


I guess a family of fly swatters is just not going to the do the job!
Are you sure there aren't any dead sheep, cows, people in the area??!!
:deadhorse:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I would think if dead beasties were lying around the smell would be awful, we think it might be because of the grapes, local people also are saying this is the worst year in memory, but it still doesn't solve the problem lol. We tried the old clear plastic bags filled with water trick but no luck with that.


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

We have had quite a lot over this way too. I was building a wall the other day and the flies were driving me crazy. I'm sure they were waiting until I had my hands full with a block before landing on me. This went on until about 4pm when they went away only to be replaced by the dreaded mozzies! There was even more of them and they were getting me through my shirt so I had to concede defeat and retreat indoors. They have run me off several times in the past few weeks.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, loads of the little blighters here as well.  Must be the weather, because I don't remember it being this bad this late in the year before. Thought it might be the rural surroundings - the smallholdings around here, especially when the chap next door does a bit of muck spreading round his veggies....but no, they're persistent!! Hopefully as it starts to cool down a bit they'll disappear again. I've tried plastic bags with water, bunches of dried lavender, swats and sprays - to no avail. In Carrefour some time ago they sold a plug in for them (it contained a little vial of liquid a bit like an air freshner plug in thingie) but I haven't seen those in the shops recently. They used to work quite well. And with all the good weather lasting so late into the year, the mozzies are still around too! Oh well....I really don't fancy hanging up one of those zapping blue light thingies you used to see in chip shops!! (Doesn't quite suit my decor!!)

Tally.x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tally, they have the blue light but all they capture are mozzies and moths, because it is so bright during the day the flies don't go to it and of course flies sleep at night when the light is visable.
Strange thing is they don't really get that many mozzies. My son in law has looked for fly papers but cant find them... horrible to look at I know but they are a can of spray everyday and they are concerned about what they are breathing in. Years ago in the UK I used to buy a marker pen that put a clear liquid onto the window and that was brilliant, the flies would land on it and then die in a couple of minutes


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Tally, they have the blue light but all they capture are mozzies and moths, because it is so bright during the day the flies don't go to it and of course flies sleep at night when the light is visable.
> Strange thing is they don't really get that many mozzies. My son in law has looked for fly papers but cant find them... horrible to look at I know but they are a can of spray everyday and they are concerned about what they are breathing in. Years ago in the UK I used to buy a marker pen that put a clear liquid onto the window and that was brilliant, the flies would land on it and then die in a couple of minutes


Hi Maiden,
Yes - the fly tapes are brilliant - just don't look very nice!! I'm surprised they can't find them though - they're available pretty much everywhere - just look for papeles atrapamoscas or cintas adhesivos atrapamoscas. Should get them in the local ferreteria or even in one of those "sell everything" general stores. My MIL used to have them hanging up in her kitchen - and of course, being rather tall, they used to get stuck in my hair when I was in there! YUK!!!:tongue1: Another thing MIL used to buy was a little yellow powder that she would leave in small dishes around the place - obviously with little ones running around that wasn't the best solution, but the flies were attracted to it and it kept the fly population down.


----------

